# Spur of the moment Open House - signal/sign?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

The other day some neighbors were walking by and asked if the trains were running. I said no, but tomorrow most likely. That got me to thinking about if others have a signal or sign that indicates their trains are running and folks wandering by are welcome to stop in. Not a scheduled open house, but a spur of the moment

I was thinking this could be something elaborate like a train switch or just a sign in the front yard that says come around back, the trains are running.

Does anyone else do something like this and if so how do you notify folks in the neighborhood?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

sometimes neighborhood kids will stop in and ask if they can see the trains run. they usaully say after 3 minutes, "it that all it does?" yet they still come back.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Jim,

I don't have a method for that, but it is an interesting idea. I'll be following along to see if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

i have a 6' high wooden privacy fence around the entire backyard so that the trains are not visible. Live in a nice quiet "safe" subdivision but prefer not to "advertise" what's in the backyard. When I first moved in 30 years ago a couple of neighborhood kids would open the front gate run thru my backyard & exit thru a gate on the back fence resulting in my little dog wandering around the neighborhood with our knowing he was loose ! That family has moved out but I would just rather other people around not know what's back there. There are 5 neighbors I'm friends with that know but only ask if the trains are running when they are over for a regular visit.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a homemade railroad crossbuck and put out by the mailbox on the street. My garden railroad neighbor around the corner also use a sign like a "House For Sale" sign that says garden railroad open house today. 

There is very little car traffic by my house so it is mostly neighbors that show up if anybody.


----------

